# Honda es6500 parts



## Mcat (Jan 3, 2020)

my company is trying to fix a Honda ES6500 generator and there is part that we need called a Fuse Unit attached to the Wire Harness. I have been on approx 25 sites all of which say part is no longer available. I have contacted a Honda parts dealer and the stated "this is a part that is no longer available" ...obviously not the help i was looking for. Any recourse to this or info to website that may know of a non OEM replacement?


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Are you looking for the ES6500 15A fuse holder 38211-895-003 shown below and #30 in the second diagram? It's replaced by New # 38211-ZB5-831 and can be purchased here: https://www.partspak.com/productcar...cf0ota40_32jMUG5SvbmC65vdA8ukLhoCfkcQAvD_BwE:


----------



## Mcat (Jan 3, 2020)

*ES 6500 part*

Thanks for responding but unfortunately the part in question is referred to as a Fuse unit. Part # FUSE UNIT 38236-ZA0-003 The Part is #4 on the Wire Harness diagram not the Control Box assembly (your second diagram). I'm surprised something that any parts would be unattainable, thus preventing the unit from being fixed.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

38236-ZA0-003 will likely need to be scavenged from a dead EL5000A or ES5500K1 or ES5500K2 or ES6500K1 or ES6500K2. I don't see any superseding number either.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

Mcat, I sent you a message.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

@ Mcat: I am curious as to why you do not try to repair item number 4 shown on the diagram Tabora posted.
The #4 item appears to be a wire cable. It should be repairable unless the wire is broken off even with a molded plug.
I too have one of these ES6500's. I appreciate the post of the wiring diagram.
I opened the wiring harness area to install a frequency meter.
I can say that from what I saw the area is a rat's nest of wires and I am surprised you found the cable bad.
I captured the print with"wisdom soft screenhunter 6"

Some history on my ES6500: It was bought new in the 90's for $4800 by a deceased friend.
His widow call me and asked if I wanted to buy it.
I asked what her price was. She said $400.00.
The unit looks new as my friend took good care of it.
I installed a NG unit on it.
I still have it sitting in the corner of the garage.
My understanding is that the timing belts and the Voltage regulator are the main culprits for failure.
Good luck repairing your Honda.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

ToolLover said:


> @ Mcat: I am curious as to why you do not try to repair item number 4 shown on the diagram Tabora posted.
> The #4 item appears to be a wire cable. It should be repairable unless the wire is broken off even with a molded plug.


 @ToolLover: @Mcat said in post 3 above that what he needs is FUSE UNIT Part # 38236-ZA0-003, which is number 4 in this diagram:


----------

